# Convert handwheel lathe tailstock to crank



## craftman813 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have an older model Craftsman 12" lathe that has a handwheel in the tail stock (wheel is in the middle of the tailstock). I just began turning peppermills and its a little difficult drilling the 1 1/16" hole with a handwheel. Is there a way I can convert the handwheel to crank that fits into the end of the tailstock?

Thanks so much!

John


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

John back in the olden days some cars were aftermarket equipt with what we called a suicide knob. Simply put it was like a gearshift knob on a spindle attached to the steering wheel. This was in the days before powersteering. You could generate tremendous torque with these things. I think with a little ingenuity you could come up with something like that for your lathe.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

or something as simple as what I came up with for my bandsaw;
http://lumberjocks.com/jumbojack/blog/33089
I have since cut off the upper portion of the brace. This thing, ugly as it is works flawlessly. I cant believe I did not think of it before.


----------



## craftman813 (Sep 26, 2010)

I posted the issue of converting my Craftsman lathe hand wheel tailstock to one with a crank on the end of the tailstock. I've been looking for a whole tailstock replacement but to no avail. The bed is 2 1/4" tube that the tailstock fits onto. If anyone knows where to get one or has one it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

John, can you post a picture of your tailstock? Might help folks understand your situation and give better suggestions.

Ken


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

if you are going to be drilling often in the future why not make a tail stock for drilling specifically. just a few pieces and a little time fabricating and you can make a lever tail stock so that you don't have to crank it in and out just run the lever. I have one made for drilling and one for taking out the inside of a bowl. her is a hot of the bowl cutting one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Z1sf00vxB3M#t=146s


----------



## craftman813 (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's an image of the existing tailstock. I'm not sure if I can remove the hand wheel and thread the inside of the tailstock to fit a hand crank at the end therefor the reasoning for replacing the entire tailstock.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a pretty slick modification, REO. I'd love to see some pictures and an explanation of how you designed it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

John I have a different Craftsman lathe but the same issue, drilling with that little tailstock wheel sucks [email protected] My plan was to make a wood crank to replace the handwheel.

Not sure what yours looks like but here's my tailstock wheel.









I planned on making something like this from a good hard wood.









But after seeing JumboJack's bandsaw mod, I'm might give that a try.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll get up a drawing for it and post it. it would help to get some pics from the OP of their tailstock and some dimensions of the bed rails and center height.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are a couple drawings of the mechanism one with the quill retracted and the other with it extended. dimentions can be fudged for the application. I use shoulder bolts in drill reamed holes for the conection points. this also helps to keep the quill from turning without a key.


----------

